# 3 weeks to go



## parkingjoe (Jun 27, 2006)

enjoy folks

im off to bed


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 27, 2006)

last two


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 27, 2006)

last one again


----------



## rockydog (Jun 27, 2006)

Man those girls are lookin good man. I am jealous


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jun 27, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> I am jealous


----------



## Witness (Jun 27, 2006)

sweet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*Damn parkingjoe another full garden. You my friend are a freaking growing machine.   Looks like your gonna be having another great harvest. Great job man. *


----------



## Mysterious (Jun 29, 2006)

What size light are you using? and how many gallon pots are those, im want the same set up you got there, small pots and big plants! i just got a new 430w HPS and im trying to fit as many plants in as i can.  Whats the smallest size bucket i can use for full grow?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 29, 2006)

600watt hps

7.5 litre pots

id not go below 7.5 for 1oz flowered at about 10"

ps hey dudes

guess what ive just found in my grow room

SPIDER MITES

AGAIN

treated and hopefully eradicated safe with wetting agent in sprayer mixed with tap water and saturated.

no possible mold issues as im using ozone generato and this does away with possibility of mold

allegedly.

rofl

"ass, gas or grass, nobody rides for free!"

thats quality mysterious.

ps ya will get 10 plants easy under that 420hps in 7.5 litre pots.

keep watching folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 9, 2006)

week and half to go had to spray again bastard spider mites

no mould so ozone generator is working as it should and someone should invent a pest killing machine and ill be back in business

rofl

post some pics when i get round to it one day

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 5, 2006)

long time no speak folks had only 5oz from last lot due to mites

hey guess what i have them again.shit

so predators are eating them at this moment in time.

under control and been busy with other things recently and may even be testing mates omega garden as he also has the horrors......

so off on hols in 2 weeks time for 2 weeks in thailand so have to move stock and hopefully return to them all still alive and well.

later folks

pkj


----------



## rockydog (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey 5 oz is 5 oz you didnt have before you grew man. congrats on the harvest, and sorry about the mites. Ever thought of Ladybugs, they are supposed to help


----------



## parkingjoe (Aug 18, 2006)

best £170 ive ever spent.

no smells whatsoever.

no mold issues.

i actually water plants with watering can and pour directly onto the lower parts of plant including budsites and considering ive been doing this every other day for past 5-6 weeks and plants are being chopped tomorrow as its harvest time and believe me they have been drenched with water and not a sign of mold anywhere.

results at last.

pkj


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 21, 2006)

how big are they, and what size would a 5000 do?  battery operated?


----------



## Zarnon (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey dude,  what's up?  Love your grow.  You started when it gets interesting LOL.

Spider mites?  Man they are endemic up here.   I haven't had the pleasure yet, thank God.    Hopefully you've got them this time around but I hear they are persistent buggers.  

Anyways,  great developing nugz.  3 weeks in lookin fine.

RE: Ozone.  ok,  cool if you are using for odor,  but for mold I think it's kind of a pricey solution.  Mold is very prevalent in this area andI had a major prob with it my first grow.  Later grows I used an air cleaner and dehumidifier and that has stopped the problem.

Hey, hope you like Thailand. I speak Thai and have had some wild experiences studying and working there.


----------



## parkingjoe (Sep 17, 2006)

darth they is mains operated and dunno what 5000 would do i use smallest 1000cd for my room 200sq ft  mate has 3000 for room 3 times the size and works fine also  so guess 1000 sq ft possibly  type in the name and website comes up on google to check out spec.

size of the 1000 is like a maglite torch average size.


ladybugs are pretty and we dont really use them as preds in uk

had some preds and they all ran away from mites i did 2000 dose enough for heavy infest of 100 plants used on 10 plants and now back from thailand mate kept plants alive had big fall out with him best mate of 40 years.shit happens.

anyway on lot 2 and 3 15 plants in flower at week 5 checked before and found 1 mite so trimmed all leaves and foliar sprayed/soaked with water and wetting agent to suffocate any mites checked throughout 15 plants and only the 1..

anway again im stoned so excuse my ramblings i have also put 36 babies into same flower room retaining another 4 as future mothers as follows  sensi star, russian romulan, critical mass and power plant.

ill post some piccies tomorrow as im sure ill mess up due to being so stoned.....


zarnon sawadee,

hey she is stunning your loss dude

lol

must admit bet im the 1st foreighner to actually dislike thailand moreso due to the traffic in foreigners going there for the sex trade.

things have to be bad back home for some fella to travel like min 5k miles plus for some sex.

surely there some massage parlours nearer to home.

im no prude but have to say it got me mad dude..

i know lots of thais have little or no chance of making big bucks so this is their shot at the money this or being beaten to a pulp in the thai boxing ring.

know which id prefer.

rofl.

as a country its beautiful and seeing the countryside was stunning but i didnt like the food too much as i hate coconut big time.

the main grief was 31 hours travelling with here to there there to somewhere else and then on to samui then to phucket then return...........

never want to see a plane again.

lol

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2006)

15 ready in next week or so some ready now but holding out for last ditch attempt at some more packing on weight its happening so ill go with the flow.

have crit mass x 4, russian rom x 2, unknown x 5 and power plants thats ready now x 4.

all grown in coco coir as before same schedule including spider mites at week 3 and until week 5.5 now completely dead and gone.

same probs with temp fluctuations too high hitting the hundreds.shit

anyway the 28 in trays at 2.5 weeks into flower are being converted to some hydro type system whether its nft using dripper method or conventional method either way its going to be drain to waste as no time nor interest in adjusting constant ph/cf fluctuations.

so there ya have it dudes.

hope you enjoy.........

kid you not over here in u.k. there has been a drought of skunk for over 3 months now canna (pardon the pun)wait to sample my buds.

actually ill sample one tonight once daughter is tucked up in bed.i chopped a power plant bud 4 days since and it smells like heaven.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2006)

hey i did mess up on 17/09/06 and never put pics on here they are now

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2006)

last few of new babies 2.5 weeks into flower

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2006)

the 4 standing alone are from left front to back unknown strain biggest hoarder of spider mites ive encountered now sorted sensi star behind it to the right russian romulan and front of that critical mass.

enjoy

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Everything is looking great PJ. Man those buds are really starting to fatten up.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2006)

255gms total **** but considering the spider mites temp probs not too bad but the bud quality was superb had my head in tatters. 

so folks gone over to hydro after a buddy just got mega yield from less than 120 plants in hydro so now following his regime to the letter nutes rom size hydro system the whole lot.just my plants are different strains but good yeilders 

enjoy the update and ill start new thread very shortly on next batch hydro asap.

pkj.


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2006)

check out the differance in babies which are now mummies cept one vegging and clones taken from rest and passed on to a buddy to do same.........

thats what friends are for.


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2006)

should have read less than 20 plants not 120


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

*Very nice PJ. Now it's time to sit back and enjoy your fine harvest. Look foward to following your next grow.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 25, 2006)

cheers tbg  the lants in my home made dripper system are 9 x critical mass and 9 x russian rom or 9 x unknown indicas.

they are now week 9 of 8 week strain but had spider mites temp probs lockout nitrogen deficiencys the whole lot so starting to change pistil colour very slowly so expect them to go another week or 2 @ most then next lots of clones x 30 should be vegged up and running and ready for transplanting into flower room on a constant watering system whether the medium is coco coir or clay pebbles is still undecided yet.

have to go

later folks

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 26, 2006)

fuk me

not seen my babies for 2 days and they are nearly twice the size now with still fresh pistil growth on @ least 9 but other 9 are starting to change pistil colour.

very soon my friends i shall kill them all and smoke the lot....

a very very stoned pkj


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey dude;

Just read the comments,  can't believe I missed them.  

I would say that you must have had entirely too much exposure to the tourist section.  Thailand is so much more than the interchangeable raver scene at Phuket/Ko PhagNgan,  the hill tribe hippy trekkers in Chiang Mai or the proscribed sex areas of Pattaya, Patpong or Nana.  All of these are heavy 'farang friendly' tourist experiences.

I have volunteered up in North and Northeastern Thailand after learning the language for ten years.  I would posit there is a far greater depth and breadth to Thai society than narrow depictions on Fox or CNN. 

Because I like it there,  I have to take the usual tired stereotypes from people who were there for a few weeks and feel they 'know Thailand'. 

Most of the working poor are not prostitutes nor Thai kickboxers.  The majority are farmers,  like their family before them. The tragedy is a system that stops state funded education at the sixth grade and a class system that closes out opportunities in the public and private sector.

Anyways, other than that great job working through the spider mites.


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 27, 2006)

yes thailand is more than what was thrust in my face very polite nice people just the trade i witnessed wasnt nice....... 

the people are just so attractive that it pissed me they had to do the horrible **** of sleeping with some big fat balding sweaty foreigner to make ends meet 

ive been a thai boxer for 20 years+ up until 2 years ago when i just lost interest in the sport. 

always had an interest in visiting the country but just never got around to doing it.

would go again maybe northern thailand area to see the real beauty farmers galore. 

lol

anyway this is a weed growing site so back to that.

check out these beauties dude.

pkj


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow Keep It Up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2006)

*Whats going on PJ. Man the ladies are looking great. How long ya got before ya harvest those beauties? *


----------



## KADE (Nov 28, 2006)

that looks like some serious good smoke man!


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 30, 2006)

cheers dudes

now onto final stage

50 litres water dosed with 25ml budlink, 200ml canna boost accerator, 125ml cannazyme and 125ml overdrive.

ph 5.3 cf 0.3-0.4

enjoy

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 30, 2006)

last one

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 1, 2006)

*Whats going on PJ. The ladies are looking great man and by the looks of things it wont be long before harvest. Great job man, great job. :aok: *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 3, 2006)

the bastards are still not showing any real sign of pistil colour changing with the exception of say 5% max just calyxes busting out everywhere few starting to go mongo a.k.a. like revegging a recently flowered plant twisty leaf scenario.

anyway its all good stuff.

its just that they are in the way of stage two my next grow of 30 same as above just 15 plants per trough maybe on cocatant watering system though undecided at present.........

update in 5 days from now hopefully something should be happening in ready for chopping department.

pkj


----------



## flipmode (Dec 3, 2006)

wow nice op really feelin it are u using clones feminized seeds or standard


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2006)

*Whats going on PJ. I see the ladies are coming along real nice. Our last grow it looked like the pistols wern't changing but they were. Are you looking at them while your light is on? *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 4, 2006)

yeh sure im checking with lights on ya didnt think i had night vision fitted to my head did ya dude 


still fresh pistil growth chopping them week on saturday so 10 days from now they die :headbang: 

flipmode dude i only ever do clones form my mummies been there done that nonsense feminized seeds that turn out male and seeds that take like 3 months before you see any end result  

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 5, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> yeh sure im checking with lights on ya didnt think i had night vision fitted to my head did ya dude
> 
> 
> still fresh pistil growth chopping them week on saturday so 10 days from now they die :headbang:
> ...


*Whats up PJ. No man what i ment was try looking at one of them outta of the yellow light. I notice it's really hard to see the color of the pistols under the HPS. Pull her out of the grow room for a minute and check it out.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 12, 2006)

see what you meant now yeh i agree hps yellow light is crap for checking stuff out 

anyway ill update pics in a mo as they all come down friday night and ill start a new thread 30 x rooted clones in veg at moment 3 days under 600 hps for rest of week then into dripper system


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 12, 2006)

*This is a great grow!!! You can use aspirin for pest problems. 5 aspirin a gallon when problem shows. It doesn't hurt the plants, they actually seem to like it. You could foliar spray it too. Good luck! *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 15, 2006)

ha ha ha they have all been slaughtered   

wet weight of critical mass is 661 grams

wet weight of unknown indica is 638 grams

turned dripper system off for all of today from 9 am this morning consequently they have not had any feed today and have been in total darknesswith just the ozone generator and inlines for company.  

on target for 9oz + deducting 70% for wetness/water retention etc.  

ok they are still on stems and staying on them until they are smoked   

took all of 1 hr 10 minutes to trim all 18 and get all rockwool slabs/cubes out of room and bagged up for the rubbish tip and also emptied nute tank...................   

enjoy.

ps the unknown is super fruity smell and taste and a lovely sleeper stone.

pkj

this hydro lark is much more fun dudes.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 16, 2006)

*Congrats on a fine harvest PJ. Now lets get those babies dry and cured and smoked.   Great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 18, 2006)

mass 201 gms bone dry stem snapped  

unknown 198gms bone dry weight stem snapped  

its christmasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseace: 

pkj


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> mass 201 gms bone dry stem snapped
> 
> unknown 198gms bone dry weight stem snapped
> 
> ...


*Very nice mang, very nice indeed. Nothing like a GREEN Christmas right. Once again great job. Pass that joint my friend. :48: *


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 18, 2006)

and once my liddle daughter finally goes to beddybuyes both my wife and i shall partake in a little cannabis recreational drug use..................itsssssss xmasssssssssssssss.

enjoy folks  pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 19, 2006)

update its bud time now down to 9oz as friends in need scenario......

enjoy and check out my new grow folks.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 20, 2007)

all gone god i need something to smoke dudes


----------



## rampage (Mar 20, 2007)

how u get alllllllll those females, my closet looks like ures but turns out to b alll males. Y? I SAY YYYYYYYY?


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 20, 2007)

hi rampage its easy i just take clones from a female plant i dont have anything to do with males lol


pkj


----------



## rampage (Mar 21, 2007)

thx 4 the reply, must say i am confused though, r your females flowering when u take the clones or r they in veg state,, i put my plants in2 flower to sex them out, is it safe to take clone from plant that is flowerin or do u have to go back to veg state then take clones?, i got 1 that is beginnin to sex it looks like female think i gonna clone b4 it gets further along. lookin 4ward to your reply your plants r AWESOME  lookin!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 21, 2007)

hi again rampage yes i take clones from mother plants which i know are female as ive had my strains a long time and only ever swap buy clones that are 100% female.

done the seed thing a long time ago and would never do it again due to the length of time it take to germinate then grow into a plant capable of taking clones from then sexing.what a load of time wasting.  i know not everyones fortunate enough to be able to obtain clones but ive been at this growing lark for over 10 years now.


yes ok to take clones from a flowering plant but once you take them and once rooted they will take a while to revert back to the vegatative/growing stage of life for example the leaves will get all gnarly like single leaves and twisty etc but they will grow out of this within a few weeks.


its best imho to take clones from a plant thats in veg stage once you have determined its definately felamle youre away dude.


ps they looked awesome they is no more dude they is dead and more or less smoked now.

lol


later


pkj


----------

